
Ask HN: Why Doesn't Canada's Express Entry System Consider Patents for Scoring? - user-on1
It does consider education and outside canada experience. Isn&#x27;t it valuable and a healthy metric to consider while evaluating applicants?<p>Note To Admin: I posted this previously at evening and din&#x27;t get any response. So posting it again in the morning as morning posts seems to be getting some attention. So we can consider the one i posted prev as duplicate.
======
steanne
...are they canadian patents?

~~~
user-on1
No US Patents. Do they consider Canadian Patents?

~~~
steanne
having something registered in canada MIGHT fall into the adaptability
category, in showing that you've already dealt with their government for
something other than your attempt to enter. just a guess, though.

